# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  Crecida controlada del sistema de embalses Mequinenza-Ribarroja-Flix

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...olada-sisitema




> *La CHE realizará una crecida controlada del sisitema de embalses Mequinenza-Ribarroja-Flix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13/10/2016
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (14-oct-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/ta...piar-ebro.html




> *Endesa abrirá este viernes las compuertas del embalse de Flix para limpiar el Ebro*
> 
>  EFE, Tarragona
> 13/10/2016 14:08 | Actualizado a 13/10/2016 20:42
> 
> La compañía eléctrica Endesa efectuará este viernes el desembalse extraordinario de otoño en el río Ebro a su paso por el término municipal de Flix con fines ambientales.
> 
> Los trabajos para arrastrar los macrófitos o plantas acuáticas que se acumulan en el tramo final del río implicarán la coordinación de tres centrales de la compañía, donde se soltará el volumen necesario de agua desde Mequinenza y Riba-roja dEbre, por orden de descenso, para que Flix (la última de las centrales) pueda soltar el agua suficiente por las compuertas de la presa (en lugar de por las turbinas, como es habitual) para garantizar el mantenimiento medioambiental del meandro.
> 
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (14-oct-2016),G20 (17-oct-2016),Jonasino (14-oct-2016)

----------


## milagro4

en donde paso esto

----------

